# FYI: Instructions on how to post a graph in threads...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Many members have asked... how do you get the graphs uploaded to a post?

For those that might need to refer back to this, it is in the Sticky Thread ^ *** >>> *** PLEASE READ PRIOR TO POSTING REW GRAPHS IN THE FORUM *** <<< ***. 

Once you get your graph ready, the next step is to save it to a folder on your hard drive. You may have a folder named My Pictures or Images that you can save your graph image to. 

For REW graphs, follow the instructions in the above Sticky Thread.

For the Microsoft Excel Workbook graphs you will need to have your Excel program running and your graph displayed. Notice the red *X* in the image below... right click in that area on your graph and a selection box will pop up...










Select "Copy". This copies the image to your clipboard (which is an invisible windows board that you cannot see). Now you have to open up your graphics program, Paint Shop Pro, Photoshop, or you can even use Microsoft Paint, which comes loaded with Windows. I'll use Paint for the example here since everyone should have it. Once you open MS Paint, select the drop down "Edit" menu and then select "Paste"...










This will paste that graph image that you copied to your clipboard into MS Paint. Now you need to save this graph to a folder on your hard drive on your computer. Select the drop down "File" menu and select "Save As"...










This will cause the "Save As" dialog box to pop up...










Notice I've green highlighted the small drop down arrow button next to the "Save as type:" box. Select that drop down box and then select the "GIF (*.GIF) type image. Then go back up to the yellow highlighted box next to "File name:" and type in whatever you want to name your graph image. In this instance I saved the above graph as "testsavegraph.GIF" to a folder on my hard drive.

You now have your graph saved somewhere in a folder on your hard drive. It may be an REW graph or an Excel graph.

You have couple of choices in getting your graph image into a post. If you have a server or someone who can host your image then you can upload it to their site and use that URL within the IMG tags and it will show up in the post. For example... I obviously have the ability to use www.hometheatershack.com as my host for my images. Or I might use something like Photo Bucket, a free image hosting service to upload my saved graph image to. In this example I'll use hometheatershack.com. So I upload my saved graph image to my server. I go to the thread I want to post my image in and start my post. In the message posting area there are tool buttons above the message area. Click on the image tool button (the one circled in red) and the image dialog box will pop up...










Type in the URL address of where your image is uploaded to and then click "OK". This will place your image in the post and will look like this:










Where ever this image code is located in your post is where the image will display.


The other option is to simply upload your image as an attachment. If you are starting a new thread just click on the "New Thread" button and you will be on the right message posting screen. If you are posting a reply to a current thread that has already been started you will need to be on the "Advanced" posting screen...










Once there you will see down below the message posting area a "Manage Attachments" button. Clicking on this button brings up the Attachment Manager dialog box. Follow the steps below... 1- click on "Manage Attachments", 2- click on the "Browse" button, 3- navigate to the file your graph image file you saved on a folder somewhere on your hard drive, and 4- "Open" the file...










Opening the file places it in the blank space next to the "Browse" button. Next click the "Upload" button and your image will upload to our server and you will then notice it where the red circled areas are...










Next place your cursor in the message posting area where you want your image to be displayed. Go back to the top of the message posting area where all the tool buttons are and click on the "Gem clip" and select your graph image file. It wil place the attachment tag in your post where ever your cursor was located. 










Now click on "Submit New Thread" button or "Submit Reply" button and your image should be included in your post. If it's not where you want it then edit your post and move the attachment tags.


Now... let's see those graphs!


----------

